# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ

## leutpana

Γεια σας.Σε πολλές εγκαταστάσεις  αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα δεν με αφήνει να μπω με την τοπική σύνδεση ενώ από το κινητό με 3g από τον ίδιο χώρο μπαίνω κανονικά.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς τέτοιο θέμα?

----------


## nestoras

Με την τοπική σύνδεση θα πρέπει να συνδέεσαι στην τοπική IP διεύθυνση του στυλ "192.168..." κι όχι με το dynamic dns name ή με την εξωτερική IP του ρούτερ.

Κάποιοι πάροχοι δίνουν λίγο πιο έξυπνα ρουτεράκια και αναγνωρίζουν όταν κάποιος βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο και πάει να συνδεθεί στην εξωτερική IP του ρουτερ, οπότε κάνουν αυτόματα το redirect στην εσωτερική IP.

Η "φυσιολογική" λειτουργία όλων των ρούτερ είναι να μη μπορούν να μετάφρασουν σωστά αυτό το request (έχει να κάνει με λεπτομέριες του NAT - Network Address Translation) οπότε
αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι ότι όταν είσαι εντός τοπικού δικτύου θα πρέπει να μπαίνεις με την IP του εσωτερικού δικτύου.

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ στους πελάτες είναι να τους βάζω δύο "DVRs" στα προγράμματα, ένα "ΤΟΠΙΚΑ" κι ένα "INTERNET". Αυτό σου δίνει και το επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα του να έχεις διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις (πχ secondary stream μεσω internet) στο ένα από το άλλο...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μη σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο...

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο που λεει ο παναγιωτης συμβαινει.
Προσπαθεις να μπεις με το ονομα και οχι με την διευθηνση...

----------


## leutpana

Υποχρεωτικά και εγώ βάζω  μια την εσωτερική ip και μια το host αλλιώς δεν γίνεται.Το θέμα είναι μπορεί να αλλάξει το nat να μπορεί να μπει και τοπικά με το host για να διευκολύνω αυτούς που δεν τα πάνε καλά με την τεχνολογία?Ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις υπάρχουν πραγματικά εδώ μέσα άτομα που κατέχουν καλά το αντικείμενο
.

----------


## katmadas

μα τωρα ειναι που ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.
παλαιωτερα ηθελε ενα σωρο αλχημιες.
Τωρα και με ενα απλο application μπηκες..
εγω δεν ξερω παντως εκτος και αν εχει ο αλλος σταθερη ip...

----------


## nestoras

Στα γρήγορα copy/paste από την αξιόπιστη wikipedia...  :Razz: 





> *NAT loopback*
> 
> _NAT loopback_, also known as _NAT hairpinning_ or _NAT reflection_,[6] is a feature in many consumer routers[7]  which allows a user to connect to his/her own public IP address from  inside the LAN. This is especially useful when, for example, a website  is hosted at that IP address. The following describes an example  network:
> 
> Public address: 203.0.113.1 (this is the address of the WAN interface on the router)Internal address of router: 192.168.1.1Address of the server: 192.168.1.2Address of a computer: 192.168.1.100 
>  If a packet is sent to the public address (203.0.113.1) by a computer  at 192.168.1.100, the packet would normally be routed to the default gateway (the router), *unless an explicit route is set in the computer's routing  tables*. A router with the *NAT loopback feature* detects that 203.0.113.1  is the address of its WAN interface, and treats the packet as if coming  from that interface. It decides based on DNAT (port forwarding) rules  on the destination for the packet. For example, if the data were sent to  port 80 and there is a DNAT rule for port 80 directed to 192.168.1.2,  then the host at that address will receive the packet.
>  If no applicable DNAT rules are available, the router's firewall drops the packet. An ICMP Destination Unreachable  reply may be sent. If any DNAT rules were present, address translation  is still in effect; the router still rewrites the source IP address in  the packet. The computer (192.168.1.100) sends the packet as coming from  192.168.1.100, but the server (192.168.1.2) receives it as coming from  203.0.113.1. When the server replies the process is identical as for an  external sender. Thus, two-way communication is possible between hosts  inside the LAN network via their public IP address.
>  NAT loopback is especially useful when the server hosts a domain name  that resolves to a public address. When the router does not perform NAT  loopback, any connection attempts to that IP address fail.



Άρα ψάχνεις για routers που να υποστηρίζουν "loopback feature".
Του ΟΤΕ τα ρουτεράκια είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν κάνουν... Νομίζω της vodafone ή της cyta ότι το κάνουν αυτόματα...

----------


## coverelectronics

Τα thomson tg585v7 της φορθνετ και μερικα του οτε το καναν νομιζω.....Αλλα σιγα σιγά με τη χρήση του cloud τεινει να εξαφανιστει κι αυτο το προβλημα..

----------

